# What supplies should I have on hand for donkey?



## Bayle (Aug 25, 2015)

So this post overlaps my last thread, but I am getting a donkey in a week or two (so excited!) and  I am trying to gather up everything that I need to have on hand to be prepared. I like to be prepared when it comes to my animals. Any advice would be great, thanks!!


----------



## Ferguson K (Aug 25, 2015)

Are we talking feed supplies? Medical? How's his feet, do you need a farrier? 

As far as feed goes donkeys are pretty easy. Most keep on just hay and grass. Most. Our minis get a handful of sweet twice a day. Mostly though, they get hay. And lots of it!

If you're talking medical. How tame is the donkey? Will it let you check it over? Anything cut and abrasion related is almost a necessity with all things equine. They get hurt on air I swear. Have fly spray, feed through or spray on, ready to go. Flies are bad this time of year pretty much everywhere. 

I'll post more later. I'm about to go feed critters.


----------



## Bayle (Aug 25, 2015)

Ah yes, should have been more clear.
Mostly looking for what to have on hand in case of issues (medical), and things that are handy and make donkey care easier.
This is a really sweet laid back donkey. Her current mom has been doing all the hoof care, and I plan to take it over, although I made need to call a farrier for the first trimming. (I trim my goats hooves every 6-8 weeks, but I know from the videos I've been watching that this will be quite different.)
What do you recommend having in case of injury? I keep bluekote on hand for the goats and chickens.
She's very tame, will let me lift her feet to pick hooves, and pet her tummy, scratch inside ears, etc.
She is currently on pasture, and will be moving into our newly fenced pasture which is about 1/2 acre. My uncle mowed the pasture for me today, and she will be coming in a week and a half or two weeks. Do I need to look into a grazing muzzle? I assume since she's been on pasture less than an hour from here, it will be similar enough that I don't need to be really stressed about her foundering, but.....I'm new to this equine thing!
Thanks!!


----------

